# New Here - Hello!



## pld (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm Daisy and I'm new here so hello everyone!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Daisy, welcome!


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------

